# Tank for Drax?



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Since I can never make a choice for myself... 

Walmart
PetCo
PetSmart 

Tank Brands

Medicines 

Water Conditioner

Foods

Heater

Price Range... As Cheap as possible. Saw a PERFECT tank for about 60$ and my parents just ... laughed. 

Any Tank Brands in the 5Gal range that have some things thrown into it? Like a heater, Temp Gauge... 

Dad. "Why bother, these fish DIE in a week anyway." 

Mom. "It's... just a fish. Everyone says they like small puddles." 

I have such wonderful parents who really know how to help out when you develop a new interest or hobby to help relieve stress... and they bother wonder why I need so much medication. They prefer to sweep things under the rug then DO anything. A fish is relaxing to me, but my parents don't want to have to help me set things up because it takes up THEIR precious time XP. Even if that time is ONE Day to get supplies and then I'll do the rest. Oh SUCH an INCONVENIENCE this fish is! Just one day, then I'll do all the weekly cleanings and mom just has to drop a few food things in daily... such a chore for 2 weeks till I come home for Winter Break. 

Sorry... just they sometimes get on my nerves and I like ranting...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Um...

Nevermind going to get stuff now.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Well you can definetly get the perfect tank for under $60  Depending on size with determine the price. But here is a 5 gallon (really a perfect size for a betta) with a filter as well as light. Many members here have one and love it! It is sold out now due to it's low price on cyber monday, but it's originally $25 or $30 I believe. Also Petsmart has a 10 gallon glass tank + hood combo for $30 I think, but it goes on sale occassionally. Then you would just have to buy a heater (and filter if you use one). I have the 10 gallon setup and love it! Walmart has another 5 gallon setup that sells in store for $32 with tank, hood, and filter. I would recommend that one too. As for water conditioner, I use Tetra's water clarifier, comes in large yellow bottles. 

Here is the link for the Walmart 5 gallon.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258
Other 5 gallon Walmart, first is without heater, 2nd is with heater.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-5-G...-Kit-and-Tetra-50-Watt-Heater-Bundle/13228131


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Go to some thrift shops and goodwill type shops.....often you can pick up compete setup for under $10.00

Or even craigs list.....


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hehehehehehehehehe

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=3092&mid=3227

Found it at PetSmart and got all other stuff so spent around 80$. *Blushes* I had to give up one Christmas gift but honestly I didn't really want a trench coat, I have one just it was from a thrift store. Besides this way I can get a separator and have two 5Gal tanks and have more Betta's like one side females haha. and have Community Fish on both sides OH THIS IS GOING TO BE SO FUN! 

So um... *Has all parts sorta together* 
Do I clean everything? How do I clean everything? How long till Drax can be in his new home? ... Scratch that... his new MANSION XD


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I cycled my 5 gallon tank with the betta at the same time. 6 months later my betta is thriving. You don't need to "clean" anything aside from rinsing gravel. 

Long as the temperature is up to par and you have conditioner in water he should be fine.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

Rinse everything that is going to be in the tank down with hot hater and rinse the gravel till it runs clear to get rid of dust, then set it up fill it up and you are good


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice tank!!! Keep us posted, I love hearing how Drax is doing!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Decided that I'm not going to Gravel the bottom aside from just a few things. (Forgot to get Gravel) 

Here is a picture of the Tank now Cycling for the next 24hrs... Can't I just put him in now!!!!! UGH The water is at 80F the water treated MEH! 

If the Water is clean! Why can't I just put him in! *Flails*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice tank! I'm sure Drax will love it too!

Just FYI...your tank won't cycle in a day unless you have taken filter media from an establiashed tank...cycling on your own can take over a month to do. You can put your betta in right now and cycle the tank with him in it.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh Good! 

(Was going too anyway) 

The Tank water is actually already warmer than the Vase hahaha 

Well when most of ya read this Drax will be in his new Mansion :3


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am so jealous of your tank!! 

Drax will LOVE his new home! Go ahead and put him in, it's better than the vase! Just be sure to acclimate him first!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

The Temps were the same. The Tank Actually slightly warmer. 

I feel REALLY bad though that plant from the vase... since it's roots are cut it doesn't reach down far and when Drax tries to go to it the current from the Filter carries him off... so first Question... HOW DO I BUFFER THAT FILTER!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Somewhere on this forum there is a guide for how to do it with a water bottle? I'd search for that with the forums search function...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm or a Sponge... is that any kind of sponge? As for the water bottle....... Would love more detail on that. 

I have the Dreaded 100 Penguin Filter people were mentioning. Hmmm I'll tinker around and see what I discover ;-)


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Decided that I'm not going to Gravel the bottom aside from just a few things. (Forgot to get Gravel)
> 
> Here is a picture of the Tank now Cycling for the next 24hrs... Can't I just put him in now!!!!! UGH The water is at 80F the water treated MEH!
> 
> If the Water is clean! Why can't I just put him in! *Flails*


Tank looks amazing, nicely played! Your betta Drax has been through a lot in his relative short stay with you. The initial Popeye was a sign of stress but he wanted to live! He is lucky to have found a good owner such as yourself!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

DormDrax said:


> Hmm or a Sponge... is that any kind of sponge? As for the water bottle....... Would love more detail on that.
> 
> I have the Dreaded 100 Penguin Filter people were mentioning. Hmmm I'll tinker around and see what I discover ;-)


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> He is lucky to have found a good owner such as yourself!!


+1


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Before you put him in try to please cycle it! I reccomend this because than you don't have to do any 100% water changes, though than again your Betta is currently residing in a samll tank.... If there is a filter and your going to use it cycle! There are threads on here explaining how to. One time, I tried a filter in my 2.5 gallon tank and continued regular water changes and the ammonia levels shot to high levels! I removed the filter....


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Before you put him in try to please cycle it! I reccomend this because than you don't have to do any 100% water changes, though than again your Betta is currently residing in a samll tank.... If there is a filter and your going to use it cycle! There are threads on here explaining how to. One time, I tried a filter in my 2.5 gallon tank and continued regular water changes and the ammonia levels shot to high levels! I removed the filter....


He's got a pretty big tank though, I don't think anything would spike super suddenly if he tests the water everyday... And Drax's eye will just get worse in that cold dirty vase... 2.5 gallons are notoriously hard to cycle, anything 3 gallons or less is actually very difficult to maintain. The bigger the tank, the easier to cycle!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> He's got a pretty big tank though, I don't think anything would spike super suddenly if he tests the water everyday... And Drax's eye will just get worse in that cold dirty vase... 2.5 gallons are notoriously hard to cycle, anything 3 gallons or less is actually very difficult to maintain. The bigger the tank, the easier to cycle!


Agree with TaylorW, 10 gallons of water ensures stability during the critical cycling phase. As long as Drax's owner does not overfeed as the tank is cycling it will be just fine.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, what TaylorW said. As long as you're willing to moniter the water levels and do frequent, small water changes to keep the ammonia at a non-lethal level, you should be fine. Drax may be a little more vunerable since he is under the weather, so just be sure to keep an eye on the water quality.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

1 betta in a 10 gallon tank while it cycles is just fine, you need a source of ammonia anyway. Just be sure to keep an eye on the a/n/n levels for a while.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't cycle my 10 gal before putting my 3 bettas in. What you were saying earlier though about dividing and making one side a sorority and the other side community...that won't really work. A sorority won't really work in any less than 10 gallons and neither will a community tank with bettas. You could divide it in 2 or 3 and get more male bettas or one female and you could also get some African Dwarf Frogs, snails or shrimp but if you want a community tank you'll have to stick with one betta.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

What danifacetastic said. =]

Also did you buy a liquid test kit? You'll need one for testing your water during cycling. They're not cheap ($32) but they last FOREVER and they're the only truly accurate test kits out there. I really advise getting one. =]


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll get one tomorrow... 

Wrapped a Sham-Wow piece around the intake of the filter... Drax gets too curious of it then flips out when he starts to get sucked too close to it. Only Temporary till he gets used to it. 

Just is 1ft of water too deep for him? (Just used to the 4inches of vase)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the tank - it looks AMAZING!!! 

Personally, I don't recommend the water bottle baffle since one of our members here lost her curious betta when he swam inside the bottle, got stuck & drowned.  I recommend using an aquarium sponge/foam (AquaClear & Imagine are two available brands and should be available at your pet shop) and rubber banding it to the out flow on the filter. Lower it for less water flow, raise it for more & it's one more place for the "good" bacteria to grow. 

Here is a pic of how I do it:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep that is one of the best ways to baffle. =]


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

With the rubber band baffle can you adjust it so the fish can still make bubble nests?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> With the rubber band baffle can you adjust it so the fish can still make bubble nests?


Sure, as long as you slow down the flow enough. :-D


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lion Mom - Yep that is what I did w/ my Hawkeyes too  Works so good & good bacteria just go nuts on it ! 

About the Sham Wow...I don't know but make sure they don't put any chemicals on 
that material...A never used white sock washed in just hot water would be good as well. 
It's just that I've had linens/towels that "bleed" dye after the first washing. :-?

He will love his new home, and it's not too deep for him at all...He might like a floating betta log to rest in if you are so inclined. ;-)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Better than the Betta Log, IMO, are floating plants - my bettas LOVE them & they are good for helping the water quality.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Just is 1ft of water too deep for him? (Just used to the 4inches of vase)


Naw, that's fine. I bet Drax loves your tank. Will take him a day or two to get settled in


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I feel stupid but what does IMO mean?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

In my opinion =)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> In my opinion =)



OHH thanks XD I feel dumb now.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, don't worry! I always stumble over abbreviations when I'm reading too! XD


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm it's not so much the outflow... Just Drax seems to always be getting sucked towards the intake filter. It's like watching a boat struggling against a current before going over the water fall. Just wish there was a way to turn the filter onto like... 50% power... 

Case your nervous... the filter is OFF till I figure out what to do. I want him to enjoy the tank... not get eaten by it hahaha


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Because I'm a paranoid Skitz... 

How can I tell if Drax likes the tank. He seems to prefer the upper half and rarely goes down. (I don't have many plants that have long enough roots I think he likes their cover) He won't go for the blood worms or the pellets I got for him. The Temp is at a constant 78F WOOHOO for figuring out the heater thing! 

Honestly he could be as happy as a kid in Disney world yet I still will be paranoid... >.> 

MMPH! He's been flaring his gills at me now and then when I come near the tank. Not all the time just ... just every now and then. .... Does that mean he hates me *Gloom*


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

You've only had him a few days...I'd give him some time...it takes bettas a while to adjust. I got two of my boys in August and about 3 weeks ago got a divided 10 gal and added another boy (they were in their own one gallon previously) and it took the older two a while to adjust....I was worried about them but I eventually calmed down and now they're all as happy as can be.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think they spend maybe 70% of their time around the upper section of tanks...just from what I've observed...Then they explore when you have your back turned lol....they want to make sure they don't miss any potential "pellet mooching face time" . ;-) 

He will chill out eventually...Tanqueray *still* get's mad if I change one little thing in his tank,
my little "spaz". While Ping goes right to explore new decor & chases/flares at the gravel vac. LoL


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeeese it's harder to take pics of him now. 

I... *Slaps self across face* Your right... I'm doing the same thing I do with plants sometimes. Currently growing a Bhut Jolokia (Hottest Pepper on EARTH) and the instructions said it didn't take long to Germinate... took mine a month. Now it's FLOURISHING in a pot in my room... *smirks and looks evil* May even get flowers... I plan to make chili powder with it and slip it into people's food... who have it coming. 

*Goes stiff and tilts head toward Spider plant next to him* "Oh yes... I agree... the people on this Forum are rather interesting and helpful... if not spooky." 









Tank this morning... 









Piece of plastic (From some old Wooden table... you know that plastic your grandparents use to keep things 'Fresh') Cleaned it with scolding water then wrapped it about 80% of the way down the Intake then snapped a clean rubberband on it. REALLY makes a difference. Drax still gets pulled in when he's not careful BUT I don't worry as much since I don't think his WHOLE fin could get caught now and the Radius of 'Death Suction' has been cut down haha. The water ontop is still moving... reduced and Drax seems to go against it alot... either he's racing it or thinking .... I dunno he doesn't seem to realize that the left side of the tank is like a VERY calm area while the right is VERY turbulent ... YET HE'S ALWAYS ON THE RIGHT SIDE! 









Notice his fins compared to the others... they arn't being swept back... calm area. 

*Sighs* Oh well... can't complain, Filter has been turned off DEATH mode, Water is clear as a crystal glass, Temp is a constant 78F, Small sprinklings of Aquarium Salt (I did a whole TSP Spoon yesterday... MAY have been a bit much) It's in such big pieces... do I just sprinkle the salt in... or dilute it first... Water Tester yeah I'll get it... 

*Sighs* Then again do I really need it. I doubt the Ammonia will spike since the plants in there I cleaned for an hour yesterday to rid any dead roots or bad parts. Since it's just Drax... shouldn't the Cycling actually complete without the stuff going haywire?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm tampered with the filter again... I'm so creative when sleep deprived *Laughs while holding Paintbrush and Exacto Knife* 
Took another strip of Plastic and draped it over... the front of the filter... so it just floats above the out take water... seems to really smooth the water out. 

... 

*Gettings screamed out* Ugh... if she's so nervous about the PH level or... whatever then she can get one. I don't have another 40$ to spend on one. XP

Now I keep thinking I smell ... ODD smells coming from the tank. Tell me Tank smells are common and that I'm just being over sensitive again. That the Ammonia could not POSSIBLY spike that quickly...


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I have an ammonia meter in my tank and three bettas and I almost never see the meter change...I know it's working because I held it over an ammonia bottle and it changed immediatly. I didn't cycle and I don't have any test kits for my tank...I just do a 50% change once a week and things have been fine. (Before that I had my 2 boys in 1 gallon tanks and changed it once every 2 weeks...I know....but never did any tests or anything and they were actually just fine)


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

DormDrax - Where did you get that gem diamond decoration on the left in the tank? 

I ask because..I had a red one exactly the same size & shape...I got it at Michael's crafts...After a month, must to my horror...The red coloring came off when I moved it...So now the gem is clear...My betta was Ok, but I didn't realize it was just color coating and not solid red plastic/glass.

Here it is before the coloring flaked off....


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> DormDrax - Where did you get that gem diamond decoration on the left in the tank?
> 
> I ask because..I had a red one exactly the same size & shape...I got it at Michael's crafts...After a month, must to my horror...The red coloring came off when I moved it...So now the gem is clear...My betta was Ok, but I didn't realize it was just color coating and not solid red plastic/glass.
> 
> Here it is before the coloring flaked off....


At a Japanese Festival... I hope mines solid. I used it to relax by... well holding it. (Into Meditation).

So if it starts to flake I'll tell you.

*sighs* Well I'm at the dorms now... 

Honestly please pray for Drax, he's going to need it. Tried explaining feeding to my mother... (The mother that kills Cactus's) and honestly I love my mother to death. She is not dumb by any means since she does alot of computer work at an Old Folks Home but trying to explain Drax's Meals just went in one eat and out the other... 

Ok this is terrible but this is almost EXACTLY what if was like... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekO3Z3XWa0Q&feature=fvw
King = Me
Guard = Mother

Me: "Make sure he gets about 2 flakes every meal." 

Mom: "So 6 flakes a day?"

Me: "No... no no just 2 meals."

Mom: "So I just throw the food in, and then leave." 

Me: "No... you have to wait and take out what he doesn't eat." 

Mom: "Why should I wait!"

Me: "If he doesn't eat it, take it out after 2 minutes." 

Mom: "I have to wait for him to eat?" 

Me: "Yes!" 

Mom: "What if he doesn't eat?"

Me: "... Then don't feed him till later."

Mom: "Do I then feed him both meals at once?"

Me: "No... just the regular meal." 

Mom: "Alllllllllright."

Me: "... and turn off the filter when you feed him." 

Mom: "What was that?"

Me: "... and turn off the filter when you feed him." 

Mom: "OOOOH NO I'm not messing with that!" 

Me: "... It takes 3 seconds."

Mom: "Nooo no no no no I'm not messing with the filter." 

Me: "Ok fine, anyway there are 3 types of food." 

Mom: "YOU SAID THERE WERE JUST FLAKES?!" 

(It went on like that for almost an hour)


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> At a Japanese Festival... I hope mines solid. I used it to relax by... well holding it. (Into Meditation).
> 
> So if it starts to flake I'll tell you. /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

How terrible XD I've tried to explain to my gmom time and time again about feedings too. I live with her and she feeds the fish in the mornings while I get ready for school. I've been feeding them 3 pellets twice a day come to find out she's been giving them 4 or 5 in the mornings because they 'seem so hungry like I didn't feed them last night'. She STILL feeds them 4 in the morning.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I shouldn't worry too much... Drax doesn't eat fast at all. Your lucky to get one pellet or flake in him before he just ignores anything else...

*thinks* Then again he is a very thin fish which is why I thought he was female at first. *GlareS* WHAT! Never seen a Betta before and he was so pale at first, I must be doing something right *Tear* His colors have done nothing but brighten. 

Sorry if I seem to be just acting like a nut with him. 

Just I'm taking full responsibility with him. When we shopped I picked everything out, mom says she'll follow what I SAY. So until I get back it's up to my instructions. 

*Looks away* Might be alittle sick but my Dog isn't getting any younger she's 15 and had her since I was 5 and started school. For several years she was my only friend *This music is NOT helping http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IedLF9iQh1g&feature=related * for a few years. Loving me unconditionally. Now she can barely walk and needs help all the time. Yet everyday you see her she still wags her tail and whimpers for attention. Thats why I love animals such as pets, treat them well and they give you so much back. 

Drax is my own personal way of coping, another living thing to funnel my own unconditional love at... since I know my parents wouldn't want another dog. So that when Pepper passes, I'll already have a new friend. (I get way too attached to anything living, heck I have a Hibiscus in my room that I call 'My Heart'.) 

I don't see why I should be getting upset. I have alot of friends now, so why am I so needy to care for something that can't love back as much as Pepper can. I mean what can Drax really do for me aside from this week of added stress. Except that he's made me forget about Pepper... for short periods. Which sounds terrible but it doesn't make me forget about Pepper but allows me to forget about her age and that her time is finite. So that when I go downstairs and see her I can go. "Hey girl! Want to come outside with me?" Instead of... "Oh great... SHE'S going to want to come out... and need help." Like I don't mind helping her since I have to do so much for Drax....

... Sorry I need to stop listening to the sappy music... just maybe that explains alittle why I seem so paranoid about a fish I just got. 

I bet none of this made any sense... that song I linked... read while listening and you can totally see why I'd start getting deep. But as I said, he's meant to be my coping with Pepper's slow .... not to say Pepper is going to be dead in a month! She could live for another year for all we know! Just, I don't like thinking of it... 15yrs with her seems like it went by so fast... maybe I can have 6yrs with Drax if I try really hard!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha

I knew my depressing Monologue would end up scaring everyone away... 

Sorry about that haha


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I know how you feel, I have a Dachshund named Digger who is now reaching 15 years old. It does make it a little easier to have another pet to love, it kind of reminds me of all my first experiences with Digger...Plus, it is never a bad thing to love more animals! And Bettas are very addicting in a way. I got my first Betta, Abacus, about 5 months ago and now I have 7 tanks!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> I know how you feel, I have a Dachshund named Digger who is now reaching 15 years old. It does make it a little easier to have another pet to love, it kind of reminds me of all my first experiences with Digger...Plus, it is never a bad thing to love more animals! And Bettas are very addicting in a way. I got my first Betta, Abacus, about 5 months ago and now I have 7 tanks!


Since I have Drax I'm not always worrying about Pepper now... I can simply enjoy both animals! Well of course I worry and help Pepper but I'm not as depressed as I was. So I enjoy helping her... even if it is abit upsetting having to carry your 75Lb Husky, Wrotty, Lab mix up and down the Back steps when she needs to go out. She can get down the steps but not back up because of her Arthritis. Which we give her alot of meds for and honestly thats all thats wrong with her so far. Otherwise she's a very happy old dog wouldnt be surprised if she breaks 17 haha.

XP as one person told me "DUDE! She's in pain! Put her down!" 
She's ... not in pain... If she was in pain she wouldn't try to get up and follow you around the house for attention or shadow you around the kitchen when your cooking in the hopes of getting a treat haha.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Digger has had some back problems (he is a dachshund after all). And yes, now he moves a bit slower and has to be lifted on the couch and up and down stairs. But you can tell by looking at him that he still enjoys life. Besides, just because an animal feels some aging pains that does not mean you have to put it down, I am sure that when I am elderly I will hurt too but I still would not want to die over it. . It is great that Drax brings you happiness, It is like having a friend to help you with the difficult times in your life. And there is only more joyful things to look forward to! Btw, Drax is a very beautiful betta!


----------

